# What's your opinion on senior newbies?



## Rebecca Samoska (Jun 6, 2009)

I am curious as to what you think of 'older' folks who come to dog sports late in life?

I'm in this category (45 years and up), and we have in my club have quite a few others in the same age bracket, that have fallen in love with dog sports.

Our age does bring problems. I'm not so mobile, and break down much more often. Sometimes I think I learn slower than I used to.

Do most of you encourage, or discourage older folk from entering dog sports (I'm including all venues)?

I find it kind of sad that it's taken me so long to actually do something I've dreamed of all my life. Kids, husbands, and bills seemed always to get in the way. Now that I have the time, I don't have the youth that would have helped so much.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I say better late then never. I have found that the "older" folks have more patience then me. Also I would love to see dog sports grow here and we can't set age limits on who gets to participate. I don't care if you have to use one of those power scooters to get around on the field.....the more the merrier.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Although I've been involved with dog training in one form or another since I was a kid I've only been involved with Schutzhund for the past few yrs. 
I'll be 64 in two months and I'm amaized at how bad the conditioning is on some of the younger folks (everywhere).
Enjoy where your at in life and don't worry about the "whish I did this or that" and just do it. I have no idea what I want to be when I grow up. 
Older folks rock! 
Especially with the right type chair. :wink:


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I was 46 the first time I walked on the Sch. field Rebecca. I watched a woman who's quite a bit older then Bob put a Sch.3 on her dog. Have fun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> I was 46 the first time I walked on the Sch. field Rebecca. I watched a woman who's quite a bit older then Bob put a Sch.3 on her dog. Have fun.


 
Her first name didn't begin with the letter Connie did it? 
 :-# Did_ I _say that with my outloud voice?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Lol, No but it does start with a C. Colleen Gorgas.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

At my old club Chuck Cadilac is 84 and looking to get a new pup. 99% of the people here don't even train a dog, or do a sport, so if you manage to get a title, you will be way ahead of the rest.

I have a guy that I work with who loves to tell everyone what a hard day he has had, and how he is working his ass off. LOL I work at a Valero. There is NOTHING hard about that place except the paycheck.

Young people are way too soft.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Her first name didn't begin with the letter Connie did it?
> :-# Did_ I _say that with my outloud voice?


OMG I will so slap you!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Rebecca Samoska said:


> I am curious as to what you think of 'older' folks who come to dog sports late in life?
> 
> I'm in this category (45 years and up), and we have in my club have quite a few others in the same age bracket, that have fallen in love with dog sports.
> 
> ...


I'm a _lot_ older than you (much younger than Bob Scott, however), and I am on the training field every weekend. Heck, the broken bones I've posted about have been badges of courage! Or something.

No major ones, either -- hands and ankles. Piece of cake.

PLUS training other people's dogs! PLUS the aggro-dog evals/work at a shelter. PLUS service dog cert work. Plus plus plus .....

Come on! What's the question? Ask again when you're Bob's age. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... Young people are way too soft.



That too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebecca Samoska (Jun 6, 2009)

lol, I love all your replies!

Thanks.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kayla Barth said:


> I don't care if you have to use one of those power scooters to get around on the field.....




Ooooooh! \\/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate age questions. It's the ability not the age...Senior folks are less cocky and more willing to learn, cause they've done it all before. Younger folks are more likely to take chances without full reflection and sometimes don't get as tired. I think any club or group with a good mix of folks brings a richness that can't be found any other way. We have a great mix of young and older members and the mix IS the flavor!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OMG I will so slap you!


 
:-o:-o Musta been louder then I thought!
Can I use that PPD guy's excuse that someone else was using my name/password? 8-[8-[ :wink:

Howard said;
I hate age questions. It's the ability not the age...Senior folks are less cocky and more willing to learn, cause they've done it all before. Younger folks are more likely to take chances without full reflection and sometimes don't get as tired. I think any club or group with a good mix of folks brings a richness that can't be found any other way. We have a great mix of young and older members and the mix IS the flavor!

I found out how long it takes to pull myself out of mud and sheep shit today. LOTS longer when your old......and yes! I have done that before and probably a good bet I will again! :grin: :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We have a spry young gal in our club who is only in her 70s or 80s, but she ain't no newbie, she has competed with various dogs on both the national and international arena, both the WUSV and FCI championships. She has the NICEST young dog, he is a true MONSTER with the best dumbell work you will ever see.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I hate age questions. It's the ability not the age...Senior folks are less cocky and more willing to learn, cause they've done it all before. Younger folks are more likely to take chances without full reflection and sometimes don't get as tired. I think any club or group with a good mix of folks brings a richness that can't be found any other way. We have a great mix of young and older members and the mix IS the flavor!


But Howard .. We are not talking about your nudist colony. #-o


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Both the FR and SchH club I belong to has an age range of teenagers to people in their 70's. We all have a great time everybody brings something to the table and it is always a training feast.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> But Howard .. We are not talking about your nudist colony. #-o


 Damn Canadians! Always spying on the "down south" group...:mrgreen:
How's training going? Getting ready for my next Bouvier litter and taking deposits. Something I really don't want to do, too much work---K-9 Pimp!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

45 is not old...... At least it doesn't seem to be now that I passed it a few years back. :lol:


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

most of the people i see around here involved in dog sports are older..i guess its not a cool thing for the younger crowd...?? im the youngest one out of our club and im 22 if that tells you anything


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

steve davis said:


> .... im the youngest one out of our club and im 22 if that tells you anything


No, it doesn't, really. :lol:

How old is the OLDEST?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ummm-"senior" newbies would be anyone as old/older than Bob &/or David  

EEEK --"INCOMING"--"HIT THE DIRT" --"OOWWW!!!"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OMIGOD, "senior" happens long before THAT age!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Growing old is inevitable 
Growing up is optional

as long as you are learning and having fun who cares how old you are?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Each time I'm chided for looking at the southend of a northbound good looking woman, I respond; hey, I'm old not dead. Considering the alternative, getting old isn't all that bad, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Considering the alternative, getting old isn't all that bad, ha ha.
> 
> DFrost



Yup!

It's always a great day to be above ground!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> Growing old is inevitable
> Growing up is optional
> 
> as long as you are learning and having fun who cares how old you are?


 There goes the Great Terry...I need a new toner if I'm going to keep tabs on these replies!!!
NICE.=D>


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Howard how are you doing? Glad I could provide you some new material. Give me a call some time and I will fill you in al all the new MJ jokes.
David, like my wife tells everyone just because you are on a diet, does not mean you can't look at the menu !!!!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

It's interesting that it's the oldies who are the ones to repond on here!

Any oldie who is doing a physical sport - isn't really an oldie are they now?

btw, I'm not an oldie either! :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> Growing old is inevitable
> Growing up is optional
> 
> as long as you are learning and having fun who cares how old you are?


At just shy of 64 I haven't decided what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Each time I'm chided for looking at the southend of a northbound good looking woman, I respond; hey, I'm old not dead. Considering the alternative, getting old isn't all that bad, ha ha.
> 
> DFrost



Actually much easier to get away with today.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah, but, when the oldie throws her back out thinking she is young.......unfortunately, my body reminds me rather frequently!!! Don't tell me all you over 50er's can still run as fast as ever. If you say yes I want to see it. :lol:

I guess we know Bob can't, he got rolled in mud and sheep shit!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Debbie High said:


> yeah, but, when the oldie throws her back out thinking she is young.......unfortunately, my body reminds me rather frequently!!! Don't tell me all you over 50er's can still run as fast as ever. If you say yes I want to see it. :lol:
> 
> I guess we know Bob can't, he got rolled in mud and sheep shit!!


Debbie, that's just cold hearted! :lol::lol::lol:
I can still jump a fence........but that dern landing sucks!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Growing old is not for sissies.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Debbie High said:


> Don't tell me all you over 50er's can still run as fast as ever. If you say yes I want to see it. :lol:
> o


I would never claim to be as fast or nimble as I once was. Plus, some days it takes longer to recover. However, I can still do it all. I'm just fortunate I have young, buffed Troopers that I can tell them; I'm going to do this once, so pay attention. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hmmmm...young buffed troopers...OH--it's TRUE!! i may be old but i'm not dead either   that reminds me of the reason i was going to hire a young man to do yard work this year...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That why I like that song," I'm not as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

with ya on that jerry!


----------

